# Evolution Atlantica Pulses Broken?



## tonewheel (Oct 7, 2020)

It seems the Pulses Menu patch from Evolution Atlantica is broken. The rhythm loaded by default (Rhythm 1) plays correctly/syncs to my DAW tempo, but when I select any other rhythm, they no longer sync to tempo and playback at what I believe is their original tempo. 

Does this happen for anyone else? Is there a fix? I've emailed Keep Forest about it a couple of times but haven't heard anything back.

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 7, 2020)

This help?






Evolution Dragon - How to fine-tune/match rhythms BPMs?


I have a question about Evolution Dragon - I'm trying to find WHERE to change the BPM for Riff_BM in RYTHMS, Beat machine. The backpages are so busy, I get lost. Anyone has a quick tutorial on how to access the EXACT LFO rate or pulse? I'm trying to bring it to 90BPM. But they don't use BPM? I...




vi-control.net


----------



## tonewheel (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks, but that's not it. The sliced loops aren't syncing. It sounds like they're defaulting to their original tempo. It's like Kontakt's time machine/compression stops working.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 11, 2020)

I just tried this on my machine and didn't have this issue. Everything tempo-syncs just fine for me.

FWIW, I'm using Kontakt v6.4.2 and Reaper as my DAW.


----------



## tonewheel (Oct 30, 2020)

Are you running Reaper on a Mac? It just plain doesn't work for me.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 30, 2020)

tonewheel said:


> Are you running Reaper on a Mac? It just plain doesn't work for me.



Windows 10.


----------



## tonewheel (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks! I'm on a Mac, so hopefully that helps shed light on the issue. I'll keep digging...


----------

